# Help finding lost dog( now found thanks)



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I have just received this from the Oldies Club who find homes for older dogs they have lost one so if any of you in the Wiltshire area see her could you please contact the phone number. Thanks

Tillie is a female Jack Russell Terrier x Collie though to be around ten years old. She has a mostly black body and head, with a white stripe down her face and white around her muzzle. She has some tan colouring around the eyebrow and cheeks. She has a white chest and front of neck with spotting. Front right leg looks tan and black, other three legs have a lot of white on them.

She is an Oldies Club foster dog who went missing from her foster home in Compton Bassett, Calne, Wiltshire SN11 on Wednesday 14 October 2009.

Tillie is wearing a collar and a tag with the phone numbers of her fosterers.

There has been a sighting of Tillie at Lower Compton landfill site - Tillie was spooked by the machinery.

Tillie has been described as a "ladies dog" so may be wary of men. She is good with other dogs and children.

She has been in her foster home for a few days so not yet very familiar with the area.

Dog warden has been informed.

Please contact Michael on 0787 110 2200 with any sightings/offers of help to search/put up posters. Thank you.

For photos or to download posters please visit:- http://www.doglost.co.uk/Page.aspx?...kDrRbT_352zBeZ4qOv9hEzL7ojQWh0x_352Uu9eCxqolD

Jacquie


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hope she turns up, Alan.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for Tillie (and to bump it back to front page)


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Another bump

But, at Shep Mallet this sept I met a very distraught lady whos springer spaniel had jumped out of the back of her 'Bambi' the previous day and had not been found by the evening of the fireworks.

Does anyone know if she ever found it?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Must be the most awful thing to happen.

I once lost a dog for about 30 mins. She was a rescue greyhound and fairly new to us. She took exception to Chris banging pans and legged it!! After calling and calling we set off in pursuit with Jo in the pushchair. We found her cringing in a BT engineers van. He gave me such a funny look :roll: PHEW! I am going to start another thread on another lost dog here in Norfolk.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Tillie has been found now thanks to all who kept this on front page

Jacquie

Just to let our supporters know that Tillie is back safe with her foster family. Clever girl found her way back. Big thank you to all who crossposted, went out looking for her etc.

Amy

Oldies Club - Helping older dogs find forever homes
www.oldies.org.uk


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad she is back. Very distressing for all the family when they get lost, Alan.


----------

